# Who feeds WAGG dog food?



## YogiFizz (Nov 6, 2011)

Who here feeds thir dogs wagg dog food we have a border collie and a husky got them both oN Wagg active working dog food its all they will eat they love it.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

nope coz it`s rubbish!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

YogiFizz said:


> Who here feeds thir dogs wagg dog food we have a border collie and a husky got them both oN Wagg active working dog food its all they will eat they love it.


Sorry, I don't think you will get many takers! I think it is marginally better than Bakers, but not much. I bought a sack once, because I was so hard up it was all I could afford, and I have to admit the dogs loved it, but it was a one off, not something I would want to feed on a regular basis.

If you want to know about dog food, look at the ingredients. I believe someone has done a sticky on the forum about all the different foods and what they contain.


----------



## Livesey (Sep 28, 2011)

We have a collie, and we changed from Wagg to Wainrights, just check out the ingredients and you'll see quickly why we changed! price wise its pretty reasonable too.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have but skinners duck and rice is only like £5 more and such better food


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

At one point Scorcher would only eat Wagg, if your dogs not fussy then try Skinners it does not cost much more.

Wagg's not very good and even Scorcher's gone off it now.:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope, I feed Wainwrights, much better food but not too expensive either x


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Not in a million years! Wheat, maize, a scraping of meat and potential carcinogenic (cancer causing) additives?! - no thanks!!!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lexi came to me on it.....and I changed as soon as I could for a dog with cereal allergies its about the worse food she could be on.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nope, it's absolute rubbish I'm afraid. Rupert had it when I first got him and before I knew better but there's no way I'd feed it now.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

nope, i feed arden grange sensitive to the dachshunds plus naturediet and vitalin active to the german shepherd.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

theres a local behaviourist near me that thinks wagg is the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

alyssa_liss said:


> theres a local behaviourist near me that thinks wagg is the best thing since sliced bread!


Sounds like someone calling herself a behaviourist to me. Lots of those about. Even the silly cow I had the misfortune to call out recognised a good food when she saw it. She was very disappointed, though, she wanted to sell me something she had.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

alyssa_liss said:


> theres a local behaviourist near me that thinks wagg is the best thing since sliced bread!


Probably because it keeps her in a job! :lol:

Wagg = hyper, naughty dogs who need a behaviourist!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I used to then my dog got cancer of the stomach (apparently directly related to nutrition ) and of the spine and was PTS. I switched. It's cheap sh!t.


----------



## Autaven (Dec 10, 2011)

I got my first puppy on Wagg and changed as soon as possible. There was a time when I was so skint I bought Harrington, which is also made by Wagg, which used to have +20% meat ingredients, but they changed it to the same meat content as Wagg a couple of years ago and I came straight off of it. 

Now I feed either James Wellbeloved (when it's on 3for2) or Wainwrights. Dogs love it!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Theres a women on a facebook group (yes one of those we loathe) that keeps telling folk that Wagg is the best food to feed your dog.. Ive give up trying to convince otherwise :mad2:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine don't like it.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

If your looking to change food but need something cost effective I'd 100% reccommend CSJ, my dogs love it and it's been a godsend!  finally a food are all happy on.


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Anya came to me on that and tinned food for breakfast. I changed her to Wainrights and now Sasha too. The nice small firm poos compared to pools of yuk show me how bad the wagg was. I'm seriously considering changing them both to RAW, but concerned about Anya wanting anything high value off Sasha, need to work a way round that one first.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Jack doesnt have kibble but mum was feeding Sunny the cheapest at the supermarket due to a rough patch moneywise.. i decided to purchase some skinners for him and got him a 15kg bag for £19-£20 It lastest 4 months and hes slimmed down, His coats miles better and has much more "good" energy.
Just bought her a second bag and gone for the Turkey to be festive 

Wouldnt have him on the supermarket brands again neither would mum and she didnt think it could make such a differance.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

zoe i think you and i are on about the same person lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

On another forum there used to be a girl who owned a St Bernard. She told me she did not approve of Dr John's as it was cheap and nasty, she fed her Saint on Wagg!!

I had to laugh because, although Dr Johns is cheap, it is actually a couple of pounds more expensive than Wagg. 

People who don't know still think that Pedigree Chum is the best and if they want dried they use Bakers. They never bother to look at the ingredients. I have had a lot of people ask why their dogs are so hyper, but they won't consider it might be the food.

You can't win really.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

alyssa_liss said:


> theres a local behaviourist near me that thinks wagg is the best thing since sliced bread!





alyssa_liss said:


> zoe i think you and i are on about the same person lol


:lol: Wouldnt suprise me.. would happen to be a pets for sale site would it, Im sure i recall reading about a behaviorist FB site too :lol: x


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I think the original poster can judge that WAGG is not that popular here. The ingredients if people do not know.


> Wheat, Meat Meal, Wheatfeed, Maize, Chicken Meat Meal (min 4% in Chicken Kibble), Oils & Fats, Carrot (min 20% in Carrot Disc), Linseed, Rice, Beet Pulp, Peas (min 4% in Pea Kibble), Lucerne, Vitamins and Minerals. Added Citrus, Yeast and Yucca. With Antioxidant: EC additive


I'll post the review by dog food analysis.


> The main ingredients are low quality grains. Wheat is believed by many to be the leading cause of food allergies in dogs, and in wheatfeed form, this is a grain fragment we consider primarily filler. Wheatfeed is a byproduct (think floorsweepings) of processing wheat for human foods - that is, the remainder of the grain after the nutritious bits have been removed for other purposes. Maize (corn) is a difficult to digest grain of limited value, and which is also commonly associated with food allergies in dogs. Even if these had been decent quality grains, we would still note that this food is based heavily on grains which are an unnatural foodstuff for canines. Dog foods should be based on meat.
> 
> The first meat ingredient is meat meal, second on the ingredient list. This is a low quality meat product. "Meat" could be anything and ingredients of unidentifiable species and source are usually of very low quality. A second meat ingredient, this time a named meat meal, is fourth - but in quantities of only 4% in a portion of the food, this is far too low to provide meaningful meat content to the food.
> 
> ...


There are good foods out there and I would point you to http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html and http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html You will get differing opinions as to what food is good but the basic principles of
Food should be meat based.
Corn should not comprise the majority of the food.
Avoid "EC permitted additives" preferring "mixed tocopherols/vitamin C and rosemary extract" which does the same thing.
 will probably be accepted by the majority. When looking at price, portion sizes should also be taken into consideration. Some more expensive foods can last longer as you feed less and work out cheaper than some of the seemingly cheap food.

Once you start to look at the food you are feeding your dog people normally realize that this is one of the major contributing factors to the long term health of your dog. As such it's important to do a bit of research so your dog can thrive. In the long run, if you are being mercenary about it, a decent food could potentially save you money in vet bills.


----------



## debs78 (Jul 18, 2011)

My parents feed wagg to their dog because some numpty shop owner once told them it was good food yet they think I'm crazy for feeding my girls raw because of chicken bones 

A friend of mine is dog sitting this week for a year old collie pup who gets a couple of bonios for breakfast then bakers for dinner and it breaks her heart  

Wagg or bakers it's the same. It's just cr*p and I would rather give my lot a meat paste sandwich with white bread, it's frankly more nutritious!! 

Thankfully I've bothered to research so my girls get a healthy and natural raw diet and they are thriving!!!!!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Lord, I'd give them my food before I'd feed them wagg.

Autarky salmon and rice is £16.99 at berriewoods, two bags delivered for about £30. Why would you buy way when decent budget foods like that are available for the same price??


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

portiaa said:


> If your looking to change food but need something cost effective I'd 100% reccommend CSJ, my dogs love it and it's been a godsend!  finally a food are all happy on.


thats what my dog is on, im not sure how good it is but the foster woman reccommended it and her dogs looked excellent

i have to say sophie does well on it too, shiney coat, calm and happy
i also give her lots of fish, chicken once or twice a week and the occasional bit of mince and eggs too

it also lasts a while too, but then i give her other foods aswell as that for a bit of variety 

maybe the op should think about changing foods since wagg really dosent sound healthy at all


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I would not touch the cheap 4% meat ? dog foods with a barge pole now. I've recently changed Honey to Arden Grange and Nature Diet and the difference in her is amazing. She is really lively and wanting to play when she wasn't before and her coat is gleaming. Another very good effect is she is doing much less poo now as she is able to absorb most of the nutrients in the food. 

I think these cheap foods are a false economy as I'm currently feeding two thirds of what I was feeding her of the Chappie Dry and I can see this reducing even more if she puts on more weight. At 34 kgs she is at the top end of her weight range at the moment but she is fit so its not a problem. I've worked out that it will cost me between £5 and £6 a week to feed her on these foods if I get them from the Internet. 

I am so glad I took notice of the good advice given on here as it has made such a positive difference to us both and we are very happy now. :biggrin:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep thats how my mum saw it, She thought pating £2.99 for a bag of food per week was saving her money untill i got her a 15kg bag for 20 quid and it lasted for ages, about 4 month youre right it is false economy xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

CSJ is a relatively inexpensive dog food you can buy by the sack for around £11 and from what i've heard is pretty good. I feed raw but even I know that Wagg isn't a good dry food. Dogs like to eat lots of things that aren't good for them.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I feed Raw but when I first met Tex he was on Wagg, he had no fur in his back end because of nerves/allergies and I'm pretty sure the Wagg wasn't helping, course dog will like it if its pumped full of flavourings the same as my kids like take out because its full of sh1t but i don't let them have that either....i wouldn't even have the bag of wagg in the house, i agreed to help with him but only if i could change his food which I did....result? Tex's fur grew back....I would never forcaby take something off a dog they liked but even if it'd have taken him refusing to eat for a few days i still wouldn't have given in and fed him that crap, especially when there's an alternative price wise so eve on a budget you can feed dog decent food.
Just as a foot note ....the girls haven't itched once since eating raw and i don't notice a difference in my finances either.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oow Clare, don't get me started on the benefits of a raw diet - i'm even more boring than usual when I get on that subject! 
It's sooo cheap too, don't think I could afford these dogs if I had to feed a decent commercial. :frown2:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Oow Clare, don't get me started on the benefits of a raw diet - i'm even more boring than usual when I get on that subject!
> It's sooo cheap too, don't think I could afford these dogs if I had to feed a decent commercial. :frown2:


Me too....I've lost count of the amount of eye rolls and lectures I've had on what I feed my dogs but i don't care...because if just one person listens to my boring ramblings it's worth it, and the money i save is unreal, don't get me wrong, if commercial food was better for them I'd find the money but the fact is that the raw is the best my dogs have ever eaten, Fizz wouldn't touch it at first but she pinched pennys dinner one evening so i stopped giving her the dry there and then, i know you're supposed to change over slowly but the fact she ate it there was no way i was going to risk it being a one off, price wise i was shocked, a places like the local market put their bones outside in a basket where us dog owners can just go pick them up because they don't like them hanging about on the stalls. My dad and I got a huge bag over flowing with really good meaty bones on friday completely free ,also places like Tesco if the date is almost up sell their meat off really cheep, it's a case of knowing where to shop especially like in my case where freezer space is an issue


----------

